# Hobbymat BFE 65 and MD 65 advice



## Peter Sefton (25 Sep 2016)

I have been offered a couple of Hobbymat machines and know nothing about them, a past student has passed away and his wife has offered me these.

BFE 65 vertical milling machine with accessories

MD 65 universal lathe with accessories

I thought they may be useful in our workshop for some engineering, hinge making and the like, any advice or experience? I haven't used any engineering kit since I was at college, not sure how good these machines are or the kind of value of them.

Please let me know your thoughts if you have any experience of them.

Cheers Peter


----------



## Myfordman (25 Sep 2016)

They are well thought of machines. Make sure you get all the tooling, accessories, chucks, milling cutters with the deal etc otherwise getting started will be expensive.
Wood and engineering machines are not good bed-fellows make sure they are in separate rooms. Sawdust will wick out all the oil from machine slides and they seize up. the slightest traces of oil will stain wood and possibly stop glues working and finishes adhering properly.
My metal and wood working shops are at opposite ends of the garden!


----------



## Peter Sefton (26 Sep 2016)

Thanks for the advice and feedback, they do look like useful machines but indeed my slight issue is where to locate them in an already busy workshop for very occasional use.

I will keep scratching my head.

Cheers Peter


----------



## Jelly (27 Sep 2016)

Peter Sefton":1ahe3zwr said:


> Thanks for the advice and feedback, they do look like useful machines but indeed my slight issue is where to locate them in an already busy workshop for very occasional use.
> 
> I will keep scratching my head.
> 
> Cheers Peter



You could do worse than covering each with a plywood box that goes over the top, with something soft, like carpet underlay to make a gasket on the bench... That way you can exclude dust pretty well when not in use.


----------



## Peter Sefton (28 Sep 2016)

Thanks for your help guys, picking up the machines on Sunday. I think I will take your advice and make cover boxes for them both, they may sit under our metalwork bench most of the year ready for their big day!

Cheers Peter


----------

